# Where are the World Championship stripes?



## Bill Bikie (Jul 24, 2010)

World Championships have been won on Bianchis, so where are the World Championship stripes on the newer frames? My TSX Ultra Lite had them, so too my fixed San Jose. Non however are on my 2006 1885 alum/hydro/carbon. What gives?

I'm thinking of adding my own stripes using Paint Shop Pro and coated photo paper wraped around one of the tubes.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

The rainbow stripes also were om my '94 TSX and '96 Ti Megatubo.
I comfort myself with the nice Italian flags on my Infinito '10. And the "125" sticker.


----------



## backinthesaddle (Nov 22, 2006)

It's a bit cliche anymore. A very small Worlds band is fine. Companies like Specialized have carried it a bit too far.


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

I think that's because Bianchi stopped making "real" bikes, when they stopped making top of the line steel bikes.

TSX UL also.


----------



## Bill Bikie (Jul 24, 2010)

*What about the Dolomiti*



MR_GRUMPY said:


> I think that's because Bianchi stopped making "real" bikes, when they stopped making top of the line steel bikes.
> 
> TSX UL also.


http://www.bianchiusa.com/bikes/gran-fondo/dolomiti/

It's not a Colnago Master X Lite, but it's a quality steel bike. Hey...at least they're still offering a steel road bike.
I'm adding W C Stripes to my own 1885 Centuar. I'll post a photo later today.


----------



## Andrew1 (May 27, 2009)

They only do it on the actual models that the worlds were won on. For example, I had stripes on my Scott CR1 (from U23 worlds, I believe), but not on my Addict.


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

$5000 for a bike built with Athena 11sp?

Even if the frame was built in Italy (which I doubt), $5000 is a crazy price for that.....It's far beyond crazy.


----------



## seeborough (Feb 3, 2004)

MR_GRUMPY said:


> $5000 for a bike built with Athena 11sp?
> 
> Even if the frame was built in Italy (which I doubt), $5000 is a crazy price for that.....It's far beyond crazy.


Throw in a no-name fork and a $13 headset and the deal gets sweeter yet...

Wow.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

I think some of the track frames have world champ stripes on them, but most guys who would drop serious coin on a Bianchi aren't the type to put world champion stripes on a bike if they're not a world champ. Call it cycling culture, but wearing a national or world champ jersey tends to be a poseur calling card.


----------



## Andrew1 (May 27, 2009)

I'm definitely not the type. I didn't like the WC stripes on the CR1, but it was only a small rainbow band on the seat tube and I got an awesome deal on it. I have a pink jersey from the Giro that I've never worn- it was a souvenir from Italy. 

Putting WC stripes on your bike when they weren't there to begin with, IMO, is incredibly tacky.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

I believe my Vision aerobars have WC stripes, but that wasn't my doing.

A pink Giro jersey would be cool to wear. I keep thinking about shaving my head and putting on a bandana.


----------



## z5Thor (Jun 29, 2010)

*It's the UCI*

A manufacturer/builder may put the stripes on any of his bikes if a rider wins any world championship on one of his bikes, however the UCI is starting to enforce their copyright on them and charging for their use. You'll see less of them in the future.

Let's get over ourselves with jerseys. I knew a guy once who would not wear ANY yellow jersey because that was for the leader of the TdF. Big deal. Am I a poser for wearing a Red Sox hat? I'm a fan and showing my support. I have a closet full of pink Giro jerseys that I wear everyday, I'm a fan...


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

For under my helmet when it's raining or a bit chilly.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

z5Thor said:


> Let's get over ourselves with jerseys. I knew a guy once who would not wear ANY yellow jersey because that was for the leader of the TdF. Big deal. Am I a poser for wearing a Red Sox hat? I'm a fan and showing my support. I have a closet full of pink Giro jerseys that I wear everyday, I'm a fan...


You're free to wear whatever you want, just as riders are free to interpret your choice.  

However, when I see US Postal, Disovery, The Yellow Jersey, and Cofidis, I pass with extra care and space and expect them to attack and bonk.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

z5Thor said:


> A manufacturer/builder may put the stripes on any of his bikes if a rider wins any world championship on one of his bikes, however the UCI is starting to enforce their copyright on them and charging for their use. You'll see less of them in the future.
> 
> Let's get over ourselves with jerseys. I knew a guy once who would not wear ANY yellow jersey because that was for the leader of the TdF. Big deal. Am I a poser for wearing a Red Sox hat? I'm a fan and showing my support. I have a closet full of pink Giro jerseys that I wear everyday, I'm a fan...


Have to agree - can't buy in to Roadie snottiness about what jerseys you are to wear - I don't care what jersey people wear and seriously wonder about people that make those kinds of judgements.

Same applies to UCI rainbows on frames - if we were to follow the above logic (and actually cared) - we would have to remove those little WC rainbows on all of our bikes just to please that little minority of bike snobs who actually care about such trifles - it's both funny and sad at the same time.


----------

